# Surefire Round-Bods Lego



## donn_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's my latest SF Lego set, a round-body 9P-BK:







Take out one A19 and its cell, and I have a round-body 6P:






Here are all the parts:






From the top:

Z32
Malkoff M60 Q4
L60
A21
A19
Z59


----------



## Size15's (Feb 20, 2008)

The L60+A21+Z41 is called a model 650-00
(The L90+A21+Z41 is called a model 950-00)

I guess that an 650-00+A19 is similar to a 9PS ("S" for Z32 shock isolated bezel) except that using an L60 or L90 makes it a WeaponLight so 950-00 is more accurate...

I'd be interested to know whether you've noticed any reduction in peak output or runtime by introducing an 'extra' two contact joints into that three-SF123A body?

I certainly notice the difference that 'extra' joints make to the MN61 and N62 in four-SF123A models. Perhaps the current draw by the Malkoff M60 Q4 isn't that great to make an obvious difference?

Al


----------



## schiesz (Feb 27, 2008)

I thought that body was a L30, and the L60 was larger to hold one more cell. I have, however, been wrong about these things before...

schiesz


----------



## Size15's (Feb 27, 2008)

schiesz said:


> I thought that body was a L30, and the L60 was larger to hold one more cell. I have, however, been wrong about these things before...
> 
> schiesz



L30, L60, L90 etc are Lamp Modules rather than individual components.

The L30 Lamp Module consists of a Z32 Shock Isolated Bezel, R30 Lamp Assembly and a Lamp Module Adapter Collar which allows it to be screwed into a WeaponLight Housing (such as an A21) or Adapter.
The single SF123A battery locates mostly in the Housing and partly in the Adapter Collar.
(FYI, the L31 is a Waterproof (tested) version of the L30)

The L60 Lamp Module consists of a Z32, P60 and a Lamp Module Body which houses one SF123A battery and the second SF123A is mostly housed in the Housing and partly in the Lamp Module Body.
(FYI, the L61 is a Waterproof (tested) version of the L60)

There is the L36 (L37 Waterproof) and L39 which feature the P60 and P90 lamps but the Lamp Module Adapter Collar rather than an L60 or L90 Lamp Module Housing Body. These are used when using an A15, A16 or A17 Adapter to offset the Lamp Module from the Housing.
Note that an L36+A12 is effectively an L60 although needlessly adding joints increases resistance and lowers output/reduces runtime.

Does this help?


----------



## donn_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Does this help?



Helps me. I cut-n-paste lots of your posts into my SF reference file. :twothumbs

:thanks:

Edit to add..in answer to your question, I do notice lower output in multi-joint legos when using incans, but hardly at all with LEDs.


----------

